# ... (T)Tea with the 'Queen' ... 09-08-14



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Just gauging interest on the possibility of a meet-up the night before Audi's in the Park for those that are travelling to 'sunny Northampton' (two words you rarely see in the same sentence together there) the night before...

... My understanding is that the vast majority are staying in the Hilton Hotel just off J15 of the M1, and so I was thinking to make the most of the weekend it would be great to organise a meet for the night before at 'The Queen Eleanor' pub/hotel on the Saturday afternoon or early evening ...
... The pub has a large bar area, serves decent food and has a nice beer garden overlooking a good sized car park, so you can admire the cars whilst partaking in a beverage or eight ...
... it'll sure beat the hotel for atmosphere and food, not to mention drink prices- and is literally only 500 yards down the road ...

... so, anyone interested in (T)Tea with the Queen?? ... (_see what I did there? _ :roll: ) ...

... here are a few more details about the venue:-

http://www.fayre-square.com/pub/queen-e ... ton/c0154/

... it's incidently used by the Edition 38 guys for their monthly meets, so it's used to gatherings of cars ...
Anyone up for making a weekend of it? ...

Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds good to me, will be cheaper than the Hilton !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Urgh I'm not driving up twice lol

J
Xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Urgh I'm not driving up twice lol
> 
> J
> Xx


... don't ... get a hotel for the night before you old cheapskate! ... 
:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

urgh....lol

J
xx


----------



## Big ant (May 29, 2013)

Hi. I live just round the corner from billing and j15 of the m1 and would be up for a meet on the Saturday before AITP..
Who else is planning on going?
Ant


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

There a few of us from the north east staying at the hilton so we should be there


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm coming down for the evening before now also, staying at the Holiday Inn across from the Hilton.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... glad this is gathering a bit of momentum now ... I thought I was going to be sat in there on my own ...

:lol:


----------



## Big ant (May 29, 2013)

What sort of time would suit everyone best?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nem said:


> I'm coming down for the evening before now also, staying at the Holiday Inn across from the Hilton.


I'll probably end up doing this also

J
xx


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep! I'll be there mid afternoon 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

woohoo dinner saturday! this is going to be fun!

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... well at least we'll have something to talk about .... :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha yep 

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

What would that be ?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

malstt said:


> What would that be ?


... last nights Eastenders ...
... although you can only watch it if you're in the elitist group of 'TV license fee payers' ... everybody else is excluded ...
:lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

whats the plan for tomorrow eve then?

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The Blue Bandit said:


> .......... ... I thought I was going to be sat in there on my own ...
> 
> :lol:


 You don't want to do that. :wink:

_Although sounds more interesting than chatting about Eastenders!_ :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Andrew has booked a table for us all at half 7, so meet around 7 ?


----------



## Big ant (May 29, 2013)

Sounds good to me. I will be there
Ant


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

cool might twist nicks arm to jump in his car lol

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

We are getting taxi's so we can have a few pints !


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> cool might twist nicks arm to jump in his car lol
> 
> J
> xx


Can share a taxi. I'm going to have a good night for a change.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yessss! Nick's letting his hair down!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hmm so the room i reserved at the holiday inn was like £90.....look today and its less than £70......cancel and re-reserve? or will they do it at the lower cost?

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Worth a try Jess. £20 for drinks !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not drinking lol so Nick can get in mine lol

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Great night. Thanks to. The bandit for arranging it.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

malstt said:


> Great night. Thanks to. The bandit for arranging it.


+1 to that! Great night thanks guys see you all in the morning!!!!

J
xx


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you got organising this, Mr Bandit  Didn't get chance to post last night as a) I'd had a few beers, and b) No signal in my hotel room 

Fantastic night with awesome company


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I'd just like to echo what a great night this turned out to be, and also to issue an open apology for my 'no-show' for the AITP show itself ... really sorry guys, Mrs.Bandit was pretty poorly, and I got lumbered with looking after Bandit Jr. (upon reflection, braving the torrential rain would probably have been much easier than trying to 'contain' a 2 year old for the day) ...

... I'd have even broken the 'child's car seat exile' I had imposed if I thought that I could have made the day with him in tow, but I don't think it would have been fair on him to subject him to that sort of weather ...

... Congratulations to those of you who braved the elements though- looks like there was a fantastic turnout!

As for the night before- it was great to finally meet you all ... I think we'll have to do this again next year ... I was pretty disappointed to miss the show partly because I was genuinely flattered being asked to do the write up for the AITP show itself (never mind that it was because you were scraping the bottom of the barrel) ... it would have been an enjoyable departure from the usual erotic fiction I'm accustomed to normally writing ...

I was actually _looking forward_ to penning the tales of Mal's 'temptingly succulent pulled pork' which had been slipped almost indecently between two soft plump buns... or relaying to the readership the 'sexual tension' witnessed by all during the sado-masochistic act of Sarah 'penetrating him with wooden skewers' ... the agonising shrieks of ecstasy ringing out, and hanging in the cold night air to highlight his body's turmoil between pleasure and pain ...
... and that's without even getting to the chapter outlining the sacraficial TTF virgin, to appease the TT Forum gods and make it clear 'all were welcome' ... _even _the Non-TTOC community ... it would have indeed been a sexually-charged tale of debauchery, cocktail stick flagellation and fully grown women using (and abusing) the children's adventure playground ...

Hopefully our paths will cross again before next year my friends.

Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Definitely a quality night! I actually had Mal convinced that his shirt was bloodied on the back 

It's a shame you couldn't have made the show - it really was a fantastic day!

Get your name down for ADI - you'll have an awesome weekend


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> 'sexual tension' witnessed by all during the sado-masochistic act of Sarah 'penetrating him with wooden skewers'


LMFAO I just laughed so hard reading this! lol

Was nice to finally meet you!!!! Shame you couldnt come and hey as humans we dont melt in the rain lol he'd have loved it!

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers Mr Bandit. Hope my wife doesn't read this, all that talk of sexual tension could get me in trouble !


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm quite concerned that Andrew was included under the heading of 'women' :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was just following your lead honest


----------

